# Help on Valkyrie Costume



## SumrCFD (Oct 13, 2004)

I found a pic that I like and the outfit should work well for what I want to use it for too.










I want to sew the tunic but have never done any of my own clothing before. Any tips for what I should look for in a sewing machine or pattern? 
Any tips, tricks, ideas, etc would be appreciated.


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

Check this out, if you could find the #8152 in the store, the guy on the bottom left with the shephards hook is wearing a similiar tunic.
http://www.niccamp.org/journey/costsew.htm

Let me know how it goes, I've never sewed before but would like to learn by trying a costume.


----------



## SumrCFD (Oct 13, 2004)

Thanks.  That pattern will be perfect for what I want to do. Now to figure out what fabric and colour. 

I am thinking about picking up a fishnet bodysuit in black and then painting it silver/gray to look like maille. I also looked into just making a couple of pieces of my own armour but it looks to be VERY time consuming but definately another hobby I want to pursue.

BTW, love the sig pic. Is that something you created or ???


----------



## SumrCFD (Oct 13, 2004)

My mother says to buy enough fabric, pin down the pattern, cut, and then sew. Makes it sound easy right? I still need to look around for some celtic knotwork trim and finally settle on a colour.


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

I once had to sew a whale pillow in middle school and really messed it all up. I managed to accidently cut a hole in the front of it and tried to save it by putting the 'made by' sticker over it. It wasn't pretty! I think I'll take some lessons over at my moms house before I attempt a cotume.
The Rennaissance Faire usually has great armour, its pretty expensive though.

Glad you like the pic! Wish I could take credit for it!!


----------



## bodybagging (Nov 18, 2003)

they let you have scissors lhallow? what were they thinking......


----------



## CatMean (Jul 5, 2004)

Check out Melissa's links pages, down to the costumes links sections, they are filled with easy often no sew patterns if you poke around those sites for a while. Even if you can't afford chain mail for the sleeves you may get away with a silvery thread on black fabric that's kind of stretchy.

http://home.att.net/~bohemianwench/halloweenlinks.htm


----------



## SumrCFD (Oct 13, 2004)

Thanks again!

I went to Wal-Mart and they did not have a comparable pattern at all. A couple that were kind of close and, if I had more experience at this, probably could have been adapted to what I want. I will be heading out to see my family this weekend so I will hit one of the local, homegrown businesses and see what they have.

I think for the chainmail I am going to buy a fishnet body stocking. I will need to to wear a thin shirt under though because I find the fishnet stuff very, very scratchy. That will come in a base black and I will probably paint a mixture of silver/gray on top to get the right colour and hopefully some depth to it. Unless I picked up some very light titanium chain, I doubt I would want to use the real deal since I will be running around all day, most of the night, and then part of the following day.

Another question, what type of paint could be used to easily and quickly paint the body stocking?

Again, thank you. I have so many wonderful ideas for this costume and about six others now. Somewhat addicted maybe? LOL


----------



## SumrCFD (Oct 13, 2004)

I found a place that has celtic knot trim. 

http://www.pillagedvillage.com/cgi-bin/intpvonline/Trim_093.html


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

Hi SumrCFD, i don't knos if you still need this info but those body jewels that you can use to make tears are actually called "bindi's" they're used by indians as facial decorations.


----------



## SumrCFD (Oct 13, 2004)

Thanks! My costume might change as my current SO might be going with a vampire theme and I might change mine up to match that theme. I could still do the tears though and probably will.


----------



## DeltaGirl (Jan 12, 2004)

a few images from one of my favorite online comics... http://www.sgvy.com/kittyhawk/illus/sgvy_skyblue.jpg
http://www.sgvy.com/kittyhawk/illus/sgvy_jump.jpg
http://www.sgvy.com/kittyhawk/illus/sgvy_dc2003.jpg


----------



## chartres (May 18, 2004)

*fabric*

This may not help with a vampire theme, but you can tuck this away if you ever need to have the appearance of chainmail:

http://www.fabricdirect.com/acatalog/Online_Catalog_Stretch_Metallic_Tulle_Silver_1086.html

This fabric is also carried by Joanns Fabric around late-August until Halloween. It looks best if it is worn over black such as a black leotard.


----------



## SumrCFD (Oct 13, 2004)

I will have to check out that fabric, thanks. 

Love SGVY too, wish it would update more often.


----------



## whynotgrrl666 (Oct 13, 2003)

i relize you want to make your own stuff but if you or anyone else wants a handmade costume and doesnt/cant sew, [email protected] spectre.com ,made my gown and will be making several other pieces for me. im very happy with her work., yes do check out melissas links also!


----------



## ragdoll_sally (Jul 8, 2005)

I have a friend who makes chain mail. It is extreamly time consuming and expensive, plus its very heavy. a shirt alone will add an extra 10 pounds, probably. About the lightest mail you can get would be a chain mail bikini and it won't cover well with out someting underneath and you will have to have a fitting with whoever makes it, which means your "tailor" will have to get your exact mesurements and will wind up pretty..er... close to you...
I'm not sure on the paint for the body sock... I dyed some hose with Rit dye for some fairy wings once... but the tights were white to start with. I would take a look around the craft section of walmart or a craft store and see what looks good. Also, you might try starting with some light colored fishnets if you can find them.


----------

